# Research Please Help! Animal Boarding



## BooPet (Jan 24, 2014)

Could Anyone With Pets Please Take A Moment To Answer This Survery About Pet Boarding It's Super Quick. Thanks 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GXPM6SJ


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

went to fill it in, but thought a bit more detail than the survey provides would be beneficial to you...

* Do you own any of the following?*
i own 3 small dogs, 1 cat, 2 budgies, 1 hamster, 2 fishtanks and two groups of rats (7 girls 5 boys).

*How often do you need boarding for them?*
to date i haven't boarded at all as i simply don't trust anyone to have suitable knowledge of such a wide range of pets.
* Do you ever have your family/friends look after your pets because it's easier than finding suitable boarding?*
i'd normally get my parents to call in when i'm away for a night or so instead of a boarder...

*Would you be interested in a service which offers boarding for any of the above pets?*
it would depend on the qualifications and experience of the boarder- rather than simply convenience. i would need someone who can spot the first sign of illness in a rat, budgie dog AND cat... would you be able to offer such reassurances?


----------

